# billy mays



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

billy mays is dead now  

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/28/billy-mays-is-dead/

.. i was just watching his show pitch men last night

it seems like alot of our 50 year old stars seem to be dieing


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

I just read that also.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

Wouldn't call him a star but the guy could probably sell anything.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess that these celebrity deaths always come in fours!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

worldofmantis said:


> it seems like alot of our 50 year old stars seem to be dieing


"THATS RIGHT!"


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 29, 2009)

His death is a true tragedy! He was awsome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 29, 2009)

robo mantis said:


> His death is a true tragedy! He was awsome!


But we still have the ShamWow guy!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't usually express gratitude that anyone has died. But at least I won't be taken in by any more of his pitches...  (like the "Awesome Auger"




I bought last year, which is still in the box).






My husband is merciless at teasing about it still!  

Edit: OK... I confess.... I bought 2 ShamWows at the Whitetail Deer Classic earlier this year too.


----------



## bassist (Jun 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Edit: OK... I confess.... I bought 2 ShamWows at the Whitetail Deer Classic earlier this year too.


----------



## agent A (Jun 30, 2009)

He never advertised about mantids though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

agent A said:


> He never advertised about mantids though.


So?

I think Vince probably had something to do with it.


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> So? I think Vince probably had something to do with it.


Then why are we talking about him here?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

This is the "Other Discussions" Section of Mantidforum... which is specifically FOR talking about "other" things!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> This is the "Other Discussions" Section of Mantidforum... which is specifically FOR talking about "other" things!


Besides, how else are we to deal with the pain of his loss? :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> So? I think Vince probably had something to do with it.


Now he has a chance of being on top. Thats if he's not to busy punching out hookers :lol: .


----------



## bassist (Jul 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> Thats if he's not to busy punching out hookers :lol: .


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> Now he has a chance of being on top. Thats if he's not to busy punching out hookers :lol: .


 :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

bassist said:


>


That's a fake pic, Bassist! He should have a bloody, swollen tongue! :lol:


----------

